# Hermes Getting into Trouble



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

So tooks Hermes out today and when I went to sit down on the couch with him on my shoulder he flew off and landed on a Japanese thing I have on the wall.
Well, he didn't know how to get off so I went to see if I could help him out but then he let go and fell onto the floor, silly guy!
Here are some photos I took of him hanging off of it not knowing what to do, lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how cute


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

His cute little innocent face... Ahhh, just simply adorable.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are adorable,I love them all.Hermes is quiet the character.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! He was quite happy to be saved off the floor after that "ordeal", lol. He is just starting to fly after growing his flights back in so he's still really clumsy.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What an adorable bird!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is so cute!! What a beautiful tiel! He looks so sweet haha love his face in the last one


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahahaha thanks guys! In the last one I think he was just relieved to be back with his mommy.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Handsome boy, I love when they try to act innocent after they do something they know they are not supposed to.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahahahaha, I know! It's cute. ^_^


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Awww, Hermes is a pretty one! Seems to have a good grip, haha.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pics of him! Love the antics


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

It's adorable isn't it, but I always panic somewhat when our boys get in trouble, or at least when Kaiden, our "albino" does.
He's just like your Hermes here then, only he's too dumb (bless him) to realise the trip to the floor.

Don't you ever look at them and think "you're going to fa-" THUD "See?"


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Shotoetoe said:


> It's adorable isn't it, but I always panic somewhat when our boys get in trouble, or at least when Kaiden, our "albino" does.
> He's just like your Hermes here then, only he's too dumb (bless him) to realise the trip to the floor.
> 
> Don't you ever look at them and think "you're going to fa-" THUD "See?"


Ahahaha, yes! Since Hermes is just learning to fly again he gets into odd situations, lol. I just hope he doesn't hurt himself one day!!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. That last pic makes think he is saying "what 'accidental flying trip?'" Lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cute!!!

My Sunny is always causing havoc at my mom's altar up high on the dining room wall---namely, she's always chewing on the basket of fake flowers. And when she knocks the whole thing off the ledge, she immediately flies to the FURTHEST corner of the condo and starts preening herself so that everyone will know the falling basket has absolutely NOTHING to do with her because she's like soooooo far away from the crime scene. The flower basket is almost weighless so it's not a big problem, but one time I had a vase of real flowers there and she knocked the vase off and it shattered into like a million pieces so clean-up was absolute ****.  I swear, one of these days Sunny will have her feathered butt smacked.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Haha. That last pic makes think he is saying "what 'accidental flying trip?'" Lol


Lol, I know right? 



Annie said:


> Cute!!!
> 
> My Sunny is always causing havoc at my mom's altar up high on the dining room wall---namely, she's always chewing on the basket of fake flowers. And when she knocks the whole thing off the ledge, she immediately flies to the FURTHEST corner of the condo and starts preening herself so that everyone will know the falling basket has absolutely NOTHING to do with her because she's like soooooo far away from the crime scene. The flower basket is almost weighless so it's not a big problem, but one time I had a vase of real flowers there and she knocked the vase off and it shattered into like a million pieces so clean-up was absolute ****.  I swear, one of these days Sunny will have her feathered butt smacked.


Ahahaha, nice! That's like our kitten; if she's doing something she shouldn't and we say her name, reprimanding her, she'll meow and yowl away and walk away ever so innocently making out like she had nothing to do with it, hahahaha.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Annie said:


> Cute!!!
> 
> My Sunny is always causing havoc at my mom's altar up high on the dining room wall---namely, she's always chewing on the basket of fake flowers. And when she knocks the whole thing off the ledge, she immediately flies to the FURTHEST corner of the condo and starts preening herself so that everyone will know the falling basket has absolutely NOTHING to do with her because she's like soooooo far away from the crime scene. The flower basket is almost weighless so it's not a big problem, but one time I had a vase of real flowers there and she knocked the vase off and it shattered into like a million pieces so clean-up was absolute ****.  I swear, one of these days Sunny will have her feathered butt smacked.




I just laughed so hard at this! My birds do the same thing! Little boogers.


----------

